# As If Times Weren't Bad Enough...



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been having trouble finding work as it is. A week and a half ago I started a job finishing 120 sheets. I ended up falling about 14 feet. I slipped on a glob of mud and fell all the way to the concrete pad on the first floor. (There were no railings or safety rails in place) I ended up breaking 9 ribs, punctured and collapsed a lung, broke my jaw, fractured my temporal lobe and bruised my brain, broke my clavicle and another bone in my shoulder. I think that I also suffered a minor stroke because the left side of my face is about 1/4 inch lower than the right and I cant talk very good.

I will not be in any condition to work for quite some time. I hope that I am going to be eligible for some kind of disability compensation. I don't have any medical insurance. The company that flew me in the helicoptor to the hospital was wanting $21,000 for a 39 mile trip before I was even released from the hospital.

I am not looking for sympathy but, I am telling this to let everyone know how important safety really is. Medical insurance is also a very good thing to have for such little mishaps as well. It only takes a split second for something of this nature to happen to anyone.

M T Buckets


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I will give you some sympathy MT buckets, that totally sucks, you could of got killed. A 14 foot fall onto concrete......I don't what to think about that (I fear heights). I can't Imagine the pain your in.
I would be screaming lawyer as fast as you can, I don't know how your comp laws work in the states, but here in commie Canuck Land, if you sub, the GC or DWC has to have you covered.....SUE man,,, Don't you live in America?????
Here in Ontario, The comp board has a new slogan they live buy "There's no such thing as a accident" ,so they would of laid blame at you for not bringing no guard rails to the attention of the GC or DWC. Heath cost wise, that helicopter ride would of been for free (kind of,,,TAXES!!) .Government health care , so no surprise health care bills here. Our health care is good if you hurt yourself or are in a accident, but if your dieing of something, start looking for your grave plot.

Hope someone from your state can help inform you of your rights and laws, here on DWT.

Hope your a fast healer MT buckets, guess the only good news is......you will have more time for DWT, you can become the new post whore:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have been having trouble finding work as it is. A week and a half ago I started a job finishing 120 sheets. I ended up falling about 14 feet. I slipped on a glob of mud and fell all the way to the concrete pad on the first floor. (There were no railings or safety rails in place) I ended up breaking 9 ribs, punctured and collapsed a lung, broke my jaw, fractured my temporal lobe and bruised my brain, broke my clavicle and another bone in my shoulder. I think that I also suffered a minor stroke because the left side of my face is about 1/4 inch lower than the right and I cant talk very good.
> 
> I will not be in any condition to work for quite some time. I hope that I am going to be eligible for some kind of disability compensation. I don't have any medical insurance. The company that flew me in the helicoptor to the hospital was wanting $21,000 for a 39 mile trip before I was even released from the hospital.
> 
> ...


I hope you recover 110 percent..get well:thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guy's, I am working on a few things but stuff doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

An awful scenario but an excellent post ! A great reminder that we are NOT invincible. 

I hope you have a speedy and complete recovery MT ! :yes:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

hope everything turns out o.k. for ya !! wow


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> hope everything turns out o.k. for ya !! wow


Thinking about you here buckets.. don't know what to say.
I hope someone had comp. 2bucks right. here ... a d/c must carry comp.
on his help/subs.. not on himself.. but all who work for him...
get better man!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude,that sucks major!!!I feel your pain-I had an accident in 1990 put me out for 4 months, took me nearly 2 years to feel normal[as if that ever will happen again]Keep your chin up dude,dont let pride get in the way if you need help!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Ouch....that sounds terrible, M T.

Your general contractor carries liability insurance for a reason, and there is money there for people injured on site. I have it too, I'm not covered, but anyone injured due to my negligence is. I'm not telling you to sue, I'm telling you to make a claim, and there's a difference. 

I'm sorry to hear about your fall....the silver lining is that you're alive, and not paralyzed:yes: I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You might not want sympathy but you are going to get it anyway, hope things improve and you can adapt your lifestyle to suit, the saying goes...what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger :thumbsup:
Actually, your injuries sound like you've just played a game of rugby:jester:.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Dude that sucks,sorry to hear it.
The only person I would sue is the guy who dropped the "blob" of mud that wasn't picked up "immediately" after it was dropped.I'm very anal about mud on the floor for this very reason.:whistling2:
Rest up & feel better soon.,


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Get Well Soon, I hope everything turns out good for you.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Wishing you the best in a fast recovery MT


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

MT wishing you a fast and full recovery.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

take your time and be patient...better days are ahead....wishing you a full and complete recovery....


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Mt I won't claim to know your pain but wish you a quick recovery. I had a bad fall a few years ago but nothing to that extent. I was on a section and a half of perry and had cub rolling me around...he thought i said go when I said no to being ready and pulled it out from under me. I found out real quick that gravity is a m o f o but only fractured a rib and had pulled muscles in back along with getting knocked out. Doctor said I would have been worse if I didnt get knocked out on fall

I hope you get well and get back to being able to work...good luck!!!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

hope you get well soon


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have been having trouble finding work as it is. A week and a half ago I started a job finishing 120 sheets. I ended up falling about 14 feet. I slipped on a glob of mud and fell all the way to the concrete pad on the first floor. (There were no railings or safety rails in place) I ended up breaking 9 ribs, punctured and collapsed a lung, broke my jaw, fractured my temporal lobe and bruised my brain, broke my clavicle and another bone in my shoulder. I think that I also suffered a minor stroke because the left side of my face is about 1/4 inch lower than the right and I cant talk very good.
> 
> I will not be in any condition to work for quite some time. I hope that I am going to be eligible for some kind of disability compensation. I don't have any medical insurance. The company that flew me in the helicoptor to the hospital was wanting $21,000 for a 39 mile trip before I was even released from the hospital.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, MT. I can sometimes cut safety corners as well to get something done faster, easier, and have been lucky so far. But gambling with one's health....... . This will come to mind before I do too much more of that in the next while, till I maybe again need a memory refresher.

Maybe there could be something to gained from this, like Rick Hardman using his own spill years ago to move on to other things? Could something like becoming a rep for such as Vario, that reb's site says is being looked for, and/or tools like Rick's, and/or ........., maybe be possible, or possible as well? Just thoughts.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds pretty horrible. I hope you make a quick full recovery and are able too get back to doing what you do best. 
I hope you have a crew that can keep things going in your absence and atleast keep some coins coming in.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Ouch....that sounds terrible, M T.
> 
> Your general contractor carries liability insurance for a reason, and there is money there for people injured on site. I have it too, I'm not covered, but anyone injured due to my negligence is. I'm not telling you to sue, I'm telling you to make a claim, and there's a difference.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your fall....the silver lining is that you're alive, and not paralyzed:yes: I wish you a speedy recovery.


I agree with slim go after the general contractor, be cautious on which lawyer you hire other wise you will end up with nothing and he will profit from your misfortune. Who set up the scaffolding and who was responsible for the railings? Probably wouldn't hurt to report it to OSHA I know I know but at least things will be kept legit, that may be the first thing they ask you.. It is to bad that things like this has to happen but we just never know what is around the corner, life is short enough than something bad has to happen. Good luck and hope all works out for the best.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident man & I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm getting around quite a bit better. I am going to try to tape out a basement in a week or so. I just got a bazooka so, I have to try it out:yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey man just read about your fall, I hope you are doing better don't like to hear about anyone getting hurt while they are supporting their families. It should not be that way! Get better fast man, and good luck with that basement.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I'm getting around quite a bit better. I am going to try to tape out a basement in a week or so. I just got a bazooka so, I have to try it out:yes:


Sorry to hear MT, don't know how I missed this one! Hopefully you are on the mend. I hate to see anyone down.

Hopefully the basement goes well! I am new to the taper as well, but its fun learning. I already picked up a few tips from 2bucks vid I need to try.

all the best...scott


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

